# ProMar 200



## painter dude (Aug 15, 2012)

Using ProMar 200 eggshell, a dark red. Painted reds before and know minimum of 3 coats usually required. Have cut in twice, rolled twice with a good quality 3/8 nap roller. Border looks at least 2-3 shades darker than field . Thinking I'll just roll tight two more coats on field tomorrow and see how that works. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Gray primer first.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

In the future I'd use a different product when painting colors such as that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Was it tinted in the red base. I've used it a couple times, two or three and not a problem. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Reduce the amount of overlap between cut/roll. 

Check your wet film thickness. 

Reds can be tough. Pro-Mar isn't the greatest, but it can be done.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Dont use promar


----------



## danzerspaintguy (Nov 12, 2015)

Try BM Aura next time. Just painted BM Country redwood with Aura eggshell. 2 coats, no primer, on a bare swirl texture. Looks amazing!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The smallest cut you can possibly make,just a slither little cut, and the first coat, coverage wize is the most important. Then I try and put the following coats on while the previous is still a bit tacky, does away with that 'slide' kinda like a contact cement or fly paper even if u will. It lets you build onto it better cause dry and shiny it's gonna just smear, you know it doesn't build up. 

It sounds like you screwed urself with a big cut. So now you just keep rolling that field, on tacky dried paint till it builds up to meet that picture frame. 2, 3 rolls? Whatever it takes.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

All we use is promar.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

painter dude said:


> Using ProMar 200 eggshell, a dark red. Painted reds before and know minimum of 3 coats usually required. Have cut in twice, rolled twice with a good quality 3/8 nap roller. Border looks at least 2-3 shades darker than field . Thinking I'll just roll tight two more coats on field tomorrow and see how that works. Any suggestions? Thanks


First off, hopefully you have learned from this experience. 
Don't use such a low grade for these deep colors.
I suggest Ben Moore Regal or Aura.
If you have to use SW I suggest Duration.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nah red in every SW line sucks except for 200 mixed in their red base. Maybe emerald is good I don't know never tried red in that. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

I've used 200 alot for dark colors. Red and black can be tricky colors period. Is your cut in drying before it's rolled out?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

painter dude said:


> Using ProMar 200 eggshell, a dark red. Painted reds before and know minimum of 3 coats usually required. Have cut in twice, rolled twice with a good quality 3/8 nap roller. Border looks at least 2-3 shades darker than field . Thinking I'll just roll tight two more coats on field tomorrow and see how that works. Any suggestions? Thanks


doesn't matter, promar sucks the big one. sherwin williams rep has admitted to me that yes, they know pro Mar 200 picture frames but they're not doing anything about it. get good and use b moore ultra spec.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Zoomer said:


> First off, hopefully you have learned from this experience.
> Don't use such a low grade for these deep colors.
> I suggest Ben Moore Regal or Aura.
> If you have to use SW I suggest Duration.


duration interior is just as bad as promar. if using sherwin, if you absolutely have to, use cashmere.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Exactoman said:


> duration interior is just as bad as promar. if using sherwin, if you absolutely have to, use cashmere.


I suppose you are right. Have not used SW for a red in such a long time. It was Duration last time.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Even though this is interior walls and not exterior doors, isn't this a perfect example of the ''pigment flop'' Jmayspaint encountered and PACman defined in that long thread from a month ago? 

EDIT: I found the ''metamarism'' discussion:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/weird-issue-deep-base-resilience-49681/


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

We use 200 all the time in every color imaginable. No problem over the appropriate primer. Give it another good roll out and see how it looks. You might be surprised, don't know if you're on smooth walls or textured. Textured you should be "in the zone", smooth you may need to change your technique a little to get it to lay out nice...good luck. Been using 200 on dang near everything for years.best bang for the buck. Never had a problem with any of it...just my 2cents...


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Lil you're spot on about using an appropriate primer. Since the OP can't go back in time I'd recommend using an Arroworthy Microfiber roller cover with a 9/16 nap for his next pass. Depending on your technique the Arroworthy cover allows you to apply more millage onto the wall compared to a 3/8 cover and not worry about the finish getting ropey or uneven.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Reds (especially eggshell) are tough. Bumping up to Cashmere may save you a coat or 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

sounds like an awful lot of work or "technique" just to get to use a cheaper paint. Promar 200 in general has probably cost painting contractors millions in excess labor in the last 30 years. Red-no f-in way! You wasted half of the labor you spent on that job to use that paint!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I suggest eliminating the use of primer by going with a higher quality of paint. I would use Benjamin Moore regal select eggshell and be certain that it will cover in two coats. There for eliminating not only the labor cost for priming but also the cost of the primer.
There is nothing more expensive than cheap paint


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> We use 200 all the time in every color imaginable. No problem over the appropriate primer. Give it another good roll out and see how it looks. You might be surprised, don't know if you're on smooth walls or textured. Textured you should be "in the zone", smooth you may need to change your technique a little to get it to lay out nice...good luck. Been using 200 on dang near everything for years.best bang for the buck. Never had a problem with any of it...just my 2cents...


And I think there is something to be said for using always the same material. You are used to it. You get to know what to expect. 
And yeh, pro mar IMHO is as good as anything else they are trying to sell you. 2 coats. Ur fine most always. It's easy to use cause it isn't too thick. Them really heavy paints I'd almost want to cut em to make a pro mar anyhow, for ease of use, And all the other, warranties or whatever you may be liable to upgrade to isnothing but crap, so? Plus if ur buying it. Ur discount is based on that one line u use the most of. You water down ur volume at the store you pay more. Is how that works.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Nah red in every SW line sucks except for 200 mixed in their red base. Maybe emerald is good I don't know never tried red in that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Emerald only comes in green.$$$$


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> I suppose you are right. Have not used SW for a red in such a long time. It was Duration last time.


You mean for the last time.:whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Emerald only comes in green.$$$$


Welcome back Mudbone!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Oden said:


> And I think there is something to be said for using always the same material. You are used to it. You get to know what to expect.
> And yeh, pro mar IMHO is as good as anything else they are trying to sell you. 2 coats. Ur fine most always. It's easy to use cause it isn't too thick. Them really heavy paints I'd almost want to cut em to make a pro mar anyhow, for ease of use, And all the other, warranties or whatever you may be liable to upgrade to isnothing but crap, so? Plus if ur buying it. Ur discount is based on that one line u use the most of. You water down ur volume at the store you pay more. Is how that works.


Yup! Werks grate! Saven money big time! Just taks a lil longer to use is al.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Using Promar 200 is like buying a van that carries 7/8 of what you need to carry everyday instead of spending a little more to buy a van that carries everything you need at once. You save a little money going in but at the end of the year it costs you big time. What if you could do your everyday work in 3/4 of the time? Would that save you money? And what if you could do the jobs you do every year with one or maybe even two fewer guys on the payroll for the year? Would that save you money?

What if you could paint a 200,000 square foot job in two fewer days? would that save you money? Does anybody think this way?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Of course people think the way you do PACman.

As an employer, it makes perfect sense.

Of course people think the way Oden does.

As an employee, his perspective is widely shared.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> Of course people think the way you do PACman.
> 
> As an employer, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> ...


But hasn't his grammer and spellin gone to 5hit? To many behrs fumes?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And do you really expect an hourly employee to tell you how you can cut his hours and make him more productive? Really? And do you expect him to say "wow! with this paint we could do more jobs this month!".

Or have him tell you that the extra $2.00 a gallon you spent on paint took away his "cake" overtime?

Bidniss is bidniss!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

PACman said:


> And do you really expect an hourly employee to tell you how you can cut his hours and make him more productive? Really? And do you expect him to say "wow! with this paint we could do more jobs this month!".
> 
> Or have him tell you that the extra $2.00 a gallon you spent on paint took away his "cake" overtime?
> 
> Bidniss is bidniss!


We use promar 200 all the time as well. I can promise you, 80% of companies can't match my companies speed....

Your speed argument is invalid.

And we have made promar do things that would seem impossible on paper. 

Extra bonus: because it's cheaper, we can be wasteful and increase productivity.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

driftweed said:


> We use promar 200 all the time as well. I can promise you, 80% of companies can't match my companies speed....
> 
> Your speed argument is invalid.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I don't use it often but it certainly take any more time to apply than a higher priced product. It might not hold up as long but that's about it.


----------

